# 1935-36 Skippy Tricycle - Unique Motorbike Bars



## cr250mark (Mar 2, 2016)

Check this Tricycle I just picked up.
Very Cool Frame and Bars. Includes Crossbar and Headtube Nut. All Squared steel tubing.
Torrington pedals.
First one I have seen , figured id post may come in handy as reference with some of you guys out there.
Thanks.
Mark


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2016)

That is one killer tricycle! Congrads on a really sweet find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice!!! Really diggin' those bars & stem!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah. Bars, stem, truss rods, it's got all the cool stuff.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 2, 2016)

Way cool Mark! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bet that kid was the coolest toddler on the block


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Bet that kid was the coolest toddler on the block




Maybe the 'squarest' on the block.

Seriously though, that is one cool trike. Really like those square truss rods and bars. Nice find Mark!

Found this restored Skippy in the Riding Toys book. It's a different model but has the same square bars but without the square brace. Never noticed before.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)

Square headset in square headtube, square tubing on frame! The design drawing had square wheels


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 2, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Maybe the 'squarest' on the block.
> 
> Seriously though, that is one cool trike. Really like those square truss rods and bars. Nice find Mark!
> 
> Found this restored Skippy in the Riding Toys book. It's a different model but has the same square bars. Never noticed before.View attachment 291416





cds2323 said:


> Maybe the 'squarest' on the block.
> 
> Seriously though, that is one cool trike. Really like those square truss rods and bars. Nice find Mark!
> 
> Found this restored Skippy in the Riding Toys book. It's a different model but has the same square bars. Never noticed before.View attachment 291416





Very cool pict. Thanks for posting that and all the feedback . 
I had to look twice when I first seen it. Especially the bars . 
I'm as blind as a bat for the first 18" but I thought they were really going as I looked at the square tubing.  Lol. Special neck inserts to accommodate square bars.  
I also appreciate this ride. 
Googled and seen that one sold on Barrett Jackson if I'm not mistaken . 
Cool to see these pieces still pop up . 
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 3, 2016)

I believe the square tubing was unique to some models of the Skippy line of tricycles. Makes it easy to ID one if it happens to be missing a head badge. Very nice acquisition!

Dave


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Square headset in square headtube, square tubing on frame! The design drawing had square wheels




Squaresville!


----------

